# How the Santa Fe Railroad Changed America Forever



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

How the Santa Fe Railroad Changed America Forever


The golden spike made the newspapers. But another railroad made an even bigger difference to the nation




www.smithsonianmag.com


----------



## TripleO (Apr 21, 2016)

Really interesting read.


----------

